# Bringing UK 230V Appliances to Canada - Wiring a plug?



## Expat_Canadian (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, I am a Canadian living in London UK, been here for 17 years... but in April this year I'm moving my family back to Canada.

I'm looking for the advice of an electrician... someone who actually works as one, or at least used to, and is familiar with Canadian standards. Obviously I know that generally one wouldn't bother bringing their UK small appliances (coffee maker, bread machine, toaster, food processor, juicer, blender.... etc etc) to North America due to the voltage difference. I'm aware that of course for very low power items you can use a step up transformer, but for most kitchen appliances this is not going to be practical due to the high wattage.

So my question for a professional is... why can't I have a 220-240V UK plug wired into my Canadian kitchen? Pretty much every Canadian home has 220 to their kitchen already for their oven, so what is the issue, if any, assuming cost isn't an issue? I could bring the bits I need from the UK... I'd just need it wired in!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why bother paying the cost to ship them and convert the electricity when you can buy those items nice and cheap here in Canada?


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
You can get an electrician to convert sockets. Basically you combine the two 110v outlets into a single 220v one which is what happens in ovens. Each province may have different electrical standards.
The higher rated outlets have different shaped plugs to stop anyone accidentally inserting a lower voltage appliance. 
Good luck


----------

